# Why Do People Dislike Popufurs? Actually... What is a Popufur?



## Victor Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok... a question from a newbie, to any veterans who may read this: Da fuq is a popufur, and why do some furries dislike them? I know some furries like Telephone and Buddy are considered popufurs (Maybe?), and I see nothing wrong with either of those two people.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont see anything wrong with popufurs either. While I do enjoy their vids as a tool to procrastinate away an afternoon, I dont obsess over them... My only guess is some people may be relating their popularity to the cliche of celebrities or assume they may have inflated egos, maybe these people are even jealous? OR! maybe they don't like that the fandom is being represented by these popufurs, I think those people need to get over it.

As for what a popufur is, it literally is just a fursona that is popular for their behavior/ actions or creations within the community.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 12, 2015)

The only thing wrong with them is when they take their fans for granted and have a sense of self entitlement. 
Most are nice people just too busy to generally respond to every email or comment.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 12, 2015)

They dislike popular people because they are not such themselves, and they have issues with that for probably a multitude of petty personal reasons.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> Ok... a question from a newbie, to any veterans who may read this: Da fuq is a popufur, and why do some furries dislike them? I know some furries like Telephone and Buddy are considered popufurs (Maybe?), and I see nothing wrong with either of those two people.



popufur is a portmanteau of furry and popular.  Furies have have to add 'fur' to every normal word in the unifurse .. er.. universe for some reason. Why do people hate popular people? Jealously maybe?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Charrio said:


> The only thing wrong with them is when they take their fans for granted and have a sense of self entitlement.
> Most are nice people just too busy to generally respond to every email or comment.


Very very very true. 
That's why I never get along with people on the main site. Full of popufur and their brain dead, dick hungry hordes of fans


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

Does this mean people dislike me?!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Does this mean people dislike me?!


I only like you when you keep your distance from Hewge.


For real..
At least you're socially graceful


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

People hate me cause they aint me

Lol jk
For the most part it's because the "power" of being popular goes to their head and they become standoffish, snippy, sarcastic, and rude. They form little cliques and treat non-popular artists kind of like children.
That's not saying all of them do - far from it, but that's the reason why many people dislike popular artists because that tends to be how it goes.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2015)

Envy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Envy.



I have the urge to bite your cock off


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to bite your cock off


Aaaaaaaand sig'd.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't even know of any popufurs.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 13, 2015)

Popularity in this community isn't really a... good thing.

Like, really, the first thing that will pop up when you think about a "popufur artist" is probably "porns".


----------



## Charrio (Jan 13, 2015)

Zeitzbach said:


> Popularity in this community isn't really a... good thing.
> 
> Like, really, the first thing that will pop up when you think about a "popufur artist" is probably "porns".



That or some embarrassing Discovery or MTV documentary...*shudders* 
Making them Famous but not in a good way


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 13, 2015)

A popufur is a furry that has gained recognition within the furry subculture.

Not all popufurs are hated. Some, like Telephone and Buddy, that are mature, respectful and put in a lot of work are actually well-respected.

The popufurs that are hated however, are generally those with a poor attitude that may have done immature things to gain recognition like Skrat, the late Lemonade Coyote and Sparx Traxx.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 13, 2015)

Other than Buddy being obnoxiously annoying...
Popufurs shouldn't be that hard to figure out. Popular furries, popufurs.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

I have no idea who these people you guys are referring to are nor do I give a bats ass about them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 13, 2015)

There's two types of "popufurs". Those that don't give a shit because being a popular furry is much like being a popular leper, and those who care way too much about it because they're manchildren who can't get past highschool.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jan 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> The only thing wrong with them is when they take their fans for granted and have a sense of self entitlement.
> Most are nice people just too busy to generally respond to every email or comment.



I heard a couple furs talking about this at the Prancing Skiltaire the other day. SOmetimes they're just too darn busy with life to answer back, and unfortunately people think that they're being ignored or that they have said sense of entitlement. Though I know there are those out there who do take their fans for granted and even worse, make themselves bulletproof from criticism. Even if it's something constructive or some tips/advice. 

...I mean some furries in general will do that via hiding comments and what not, but still.



Zeitzbach said:


> Popularity in this community isn't really a... good thing.
> 
> 
> Like, really, the first thing that will pop up when you think about a "popufur artist" is probably "porns".



Well according to popufur.com the most popular fur affinity user is Wolfy-Nail.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 13, 2015)

But but but people like me! ;A;

Lel I'm not really popufur anyway x3 tho I do have more attention than I used to. Mangle GLaDOS became my most viewed submission in just a couple days.

But people are under the impression that popufurs A) ignore them and/or B) are using their fanbase as a tool. Which, don't get me wrong, some are like that. But others are much nicer. Most of the ones I know like that are in the macro community tho :B


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 13, 2015)

Telephone is really the only one I like


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 13, 2015)

It's natural in internet culture, wherever you may live: _If something is popular, it's way easier to hate it._ 
Not just people, but films, games, even goddamn memes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll probably never sleep/date with an artist


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Popufura could be comparable to Miley Cyrus or Taylor Swift, or others. They don't have time to reply to the thousands of tweets and emails and messages they must receive each day. No, hour. Fuck I dunno. Minute?


----------



## Charrio (Jan 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll probably never sleep/date with an artist



Thank god some integrity, random flings with artists just seems like a bad idea. 
Namely some drama storm that happened here on the main site, might be a good example. (Not naming Names)


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Thank god some integrity, random flings with artists just seems like a bad idea.
> Namely some drama storm that happened here on the main site, might be a good example. (Not naming Names)



Not every artist is like this:






The occupation dose not always dictate the personality.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

Isoku is a popfur, Rokemi is a popfur, Artica is a popfur, Hida is a popfur...the list goes on.  No reason to hate them.




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I'll probably never sleep/date with an artist



The anthros they draw on the other hand...


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 13, 2015)

So... as I read over the replies, my fears have been confirmed: Popufurs are normal furries, that got popular, and then people screemed "I'M NOT YOU! WHY?", and now those people hate them. Sounds pretty normal... I don't know why, but I think I was half expecting some horror stories...

Half joke, half truthful statements aside, these answers where pretty much what I had suspected. Either way, thanks everyone for the help. Don't know if you guys have noticed, but I haven't the slightest idea about anything in this fandom... I know what FA, asfo, yiff, and - now - popufur means... so I am the very essence of "I don't know what I'm looking at".


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

Do what I do Victor. Smile and nod to everything and then when you discover what it truely is casually jump out a window. It works every time.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 13, 2015)

I dislike popufurs because they never return my damn notes. 

The other reason is plain jealousy. I want ot get known for doing furry related stuff. I love furry related stuff. But these guys drew all the right dog dicks and made it big :V


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 14, 2015)

In general the "popufur" hate is just man-children acting like, well, children...

And Telephone is great. Is she my favorite, and am I a die hard fan? No, but she definitely does not deserve the hate she gets sometimes. Also, I personally love Buddy. Still not my favorite and I will admit that he is kind of obnoxious and annoying sometimes but that is the character.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm an oldfag so I have no idea who any of these supposed popufurs are that you're naming.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess I'm still too new to know any of these people ever mentioned... I can really only name people on the forums. :v


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I guess I'm still too new to know any of these people ever mentioned... I can really only name people on the forums. :v



Same here... I only know about Buddy because he was the first fursuiter I actually aww'ed at, and I saw someone post a link to a Telephone video in a thread, so that's how that happened.


----------



## IAN (Jan 14, 2015)

Popufur "hate" is generally stupid and usually rises from envious  losers who have no talent or abilities good enough to gain popularity with themselves. Though, they do sometimes have a point if literally the ONLY  reason a person is popular is because they own a cool-looking fursuit.  Which even THEN, they still "did" something. They created and perform a  character that people like.

Having hung with and knowing some who  are classified as "popufur" as well as having a few friends that fall  into the classification, I have found that NONE of them carry the  stereotype of popufurs being stuck-up and full of themselves all the  time, like some sort of pseudo-celebrity. In fact, they're usually NICE PEOPLE. Which believe it or not, assists in gaining popularity.


Holding popularity generally means that one is well-liked by many people, who's gonna be there to like someone if they're a complete asshole? I see it with small local metal bands all the time who are wondering why they still haven't made it big, and it's usually because they're complete dickheads rather than friendly indviduals people WANT to like.

I have seen instances where artists can be complete assholes to people, but people are following them for obviously different reasons. For what they produce, not themselves as a person.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

GAH!!!!  MY NAME IS IAN!!!!

SHOO IMPOSTOR!!! :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2015)

Popufurs get famous only for their porn, or extra high quality art...about porn.
Can't say I'm envious of that.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Popufurs get famous only for their porn, or extra high quality art...about porn.
> Can't say I'm envious of that.



Don't forget those who do nothing but FanArt, which is cool they can do so. 
But it is kinda like stealing someone's character and fame to make your own.


----------



## Darazu (Jan 14, 2015)

A lot of people don't like popufurs because there are some (won't mention names) well known ones that are complete tools and are way too high off of their fame and are usually complete asses to those that only look up to them. It's basically High School, with furries. I am considered a popufur due to what suits I have...but I don't put others down like some do.


----------



## Flavur (Jan 14, 2015)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> The popufurs that are hated however, are generally those with a poor attitude that may have done immature things to gain recognition like Skrat, the late Lemonade Coyote and Sparx Traxx.




You got me curious so I did some googling and suprisingly enough they all have encyclopedia dramatica pages.
I don't get the story behind Lemonade Coyote though.. Do people not like him because he died and that's how he got popular?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 14, 2015)

I dislike most popfurs because a lot of their content is repetative, traced or just going along with the trends in hopes of becoming popfur.

Repetative- Drawing the same thing over and over and fans ogling it. No originality and apparently a lot of people only like one thing and never want it to change.

Traced - And the fans either don't give a shit or don't care. A lot of them even pay for it. The hell do you think half of those YCHs come from?

Trending - Like when everyone decided to give their fursonas glow in the dark sex organs or fu manchus. All they care about is the attention, not their art, no progress. Just whatever keeps them internet points at an all time high.

The last one that gets me, but only cause its weird- Watchers who become famous. They don't make anything, they don't have a fur suit. Just someone posted a pic of their 'irl' abs or art that someone else has created. Not saying that you can't create an account for that purpose but it just seems uh... redundant to me. Why not go to the actual artists page for that? Or are people too lazy to look at the description?

Oh well. Just my opinion.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> People hate me cause they aint me



Bruh... Really?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Because some people feel the need to mention them where they don't belong?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to bite your cock off



So I initially read that as "I have the urge to bite your crock off." But then upon reading it again I was disappointed.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Bruh... Really?



NAh people hate me for various other reasons


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> NAh people hate me for various other reasons



I can't possibly imagine what they could be...:V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I can't possibly imagine what they could be...:V


I used to be a real big dick to people on the mainsite for no good reason, other than to aggravate them or get into arguments that I had no real interest in.
Basically, I was a giant troll.
I've since toned that down, and now I just make really dumb posts and sometimes debate about things I'm interested in.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I used to be a real big dick to people on the mainsite for no good reason, other than to aggravate them or get into arguments that I had no real interest in.
> Basically, I was a giant troll.



You are awesome! I wish I can do that... I sorta despise the people on the mainsite


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You are awesome! I wish I can do that... I sorta despise the people on the mainsite



I never really interact with people there aside from the occasional "Your fursona is beautiful" or giving artists "mental support" after they post vent art.

On the prior note, holy shit is she gorgeous.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> In general the "popufur" hate is just man-children acting like, well, children...
> 
> And Telephone is great. Is she my favorite, and am I a die hard fan? No, but she definitely does not deserve the hate she gets sometimes. Also, I personally love Buddy. Still not my favorite and I will admit that he is kind of obnoxious and annoying sometimes but that is the character.



Is she the one that created Angel Dragons? They look more like winged Fennec foxes to me.
I haven't seen her show. What does she do? tell jokes? Dance? Im just curious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Is she the one that created Angel Dragons? They look more like winged Fennec foxes to me.
> I haven't seen her show. What does she do? tell jokes? Dance? Im just curious.


Shes somewhat of a friend but annoyes the hell out of people with her "squeaker language"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Is she the one that created Angel Dragons? They look more like winged Fennec foxes to me.
> I haven't seen her show. What does she do? tell jokes? Dance? Im just curious.


She just hops around and squeeks. 
I swear this year if anyone tries to push me out of the way to try and "protect" her is going to get kicked in the hip. Her fans are fucking mad. Mad as in mentally unstable.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Shes somewhat of a friend but annoyes the hell out of people with her "squeaker language"



BUT IT'S SO ADORABLE


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2015)

Any squeeker fursuit gets on your nerves sooner or later.

Shits ssooooo annoying after awhile.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Is she the one that created Angel Dragons? They look more like winged Fennec foxes to me.
> I haven't seen her show. What does she do? tell jokes? Dance? Im just curious.



Yes, she created angel dragons. She is popular because she can dance and she animates her suit well. I would say it is not an unfounded popularity, and she seems like a nice enough person. However, her fan base could use a little bit of curbing as Batty eluded too.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> She just hops around and squeeks.
> I swear this year if anyone tries to push me out of the way to try and "protect" her is going to get kicked in the hip. Her fans are fucking mad. Mad as in mentally unstable.



That's literally it? Shit, I know how what I'm gonna do to get dat furfag money.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2015)

I swear some popufurs just have zombies for a fanbase, to be honest.





PastryOfApathy said:


> That's literally it? Shit, I know how what I'm gonna do to get dat furfag money.



She also dances, seems dancer furs get a lot of popularity compared to some others.

And the easiest thing is, there's really no production, unless you dance to your own music.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> She just hops around and squeeks.
> I swear this year if anyone tries to push me out of the way to try and "protect" her is going to get kicked in the hip. Her fans are fucking mad. Mad as in mentally unstable.



Her fans are that crazy? What do these crazy fans protect her from?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Teckolf said:


> Yes, she created angel dragons. She is popular because she can dance and she animates her suit well. I would say it is not an unfounded popularity, and she seems like a nice enough person. However, her fan base could use a little bit of curbing as Batty eluded too.



The problem is that angel dragons look like a fox with wings with a couple horns put on its head. Furs have been drawings these way before she created them.
That's good that shes a nice person, It's fortunate that her fans are so insane.


----------



## Filter (Jan 15, 2015)

They're popufur because, for one reason or another, they appeal to a large enough group of people. Not everybody likes the same things, however. It's rare to be universally liked. You'll almost always find folks who have different opinions.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> The problem is that angel dragons look like a fox with wings with a couple horns put on its head. Furs have been drawings these way before she created them.
> That's good that shes a nice person, It's fortunate that her fans are so insane.



Shhhh

Don't question the community on their intelligence and sense of originality.

ORIGINAL HYBRID SPECIE. DO NOT STEAL.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 15, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> The problem is that angel dragons look like a fox with wings with a couple horns put on its head. Furs have been drawings these way before she created them.
> That's good that shes a nice person, It's fortunate that her fans are so insane.



I am not necessarily saying that the character is particularly original, I personally think that she is popufur due to an unusually polished performance. The suit is visually pleasing, she animates it well (or atleast better than most suiters), and the squeaker talk isn't as constant and obnoxious as it usually is.


----------

